
Ask HN: Should I start a startup in Australia? - aust_askin
For those living in Australia, is Australia a good place to start a startup?  I have an idea for a startup and I am open to launching in the US or Australia. I generally think its quite easy to set up a company in the US, but is Australia worth it?<p>1) How hard is it to start a company there and close it if it doesn&#x27;t work out<p>2) Is the market even big enough for a startup?  I find it odd how there are so little known startups from Australia
======
dildoshwaggins
We have sketchy privacy laws which means you would have to handover user data
to authorities if asked.

It doesn't sound like you have done much research so I wouldn't recommend
launching in a country you're totally unfamiliar with.

